# Users Guide: Kondensatoren im Monitor tauschen



## Düsi 800 (16. Juli 2009)

Da ich gerade zum zweiten Mal die Kondensatoren meines "Fujitsu Siemens Scenicview P19-2" getauscht habe, dachte ich, wieso nicht gleich eine Anleitung erstellen.
Schreibt mir, wenn ihr was vermisst, etwas unklar ist, oder ihr Fragen habt!

Also los:
Zuerst einmal geschehen alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr und VOR dem öffnen des Gehäuses wird der Stromstecker gezogen und der Monitor 24h stehengelassen, bis die Kondensatoren sich sicher entladen haben!
Nur machen wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, ansonsten ist diese ungültig!

*Abeitsmaterial*: verschiedene Schraubenzieher 
                                                    Lötkolben, Zinn, Entlötlitze
                                                    Ersatzkondensatoren
                                                    Doppellitze
                                                    Schrumpfschlauch
                                                    Klebeband

Die Story:
Gemütlich sitze ich vor dem PC, spiele vielleicht CS oder schaue Rambo. Dann plötzlich flackert der Monitor, zeit plötzlich die Negativfarben und wird schwarz. Schöner Mist, denke ich und schalte ihn kurz aus und wieder an. Geflacker und dann schwarz.
Das kennt sicher der Eine oder Andere von euch und deshalb diese Anleitung.

Nun, lasst uns gleich einsteigen:
Wenn ihr den Monitor öffnen wollt, empfehle ich euch diese Anleitung. Es geht zwar um etwas anderes, aber wie man das Gehäuse öffnet ist sehr schön beschrieben.
Wenn ihr es dann mal geöffnet habt, sucht ihr die Netzteilplatine, meistens ist sie braun und hat den Netzstecker drauf.
So sieht bei mir der geöffnete Monitor (ohne Netzteilplatine) aus. Die NT-Platine sieht man später noch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes sucht man dann nach dem/n zerstörte/n Kondensator/en. Man erkennt sie an der Rundung oben und andem evt. ausgelaufenen Elektrolyt. Hier gibts ne Menge Bilder dazu.

Wenn ihr dann die Kondensatorleiche gefunden habt, lötet ihr ihn aus und nicht vergessen, die Polarität auf der Platine anzuzeichnen!
Sucht  oder kauft euch nun einen neuen Elko mit den gleichen Werten und lötet ihn richtig herum ein. Den Alten könnt ihr nun fortwerfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun sollte das wieder etwa so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somit wäre der erste Teil dieser Guide beendet. Wenn ihr denkt, das reicht, dann könnt ihr den Monitor nun wieder zusammensetzen. Wenn ihr aber auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt, dann lest weiter!
______________________________________________________


Da Elektrolytkondensatoren ja nicht gut auf Hitze zu sprechen sind, werden wir nun den Elko von der Hitze ins Kühlere schaffen 
Bei manchen Bildern sieht man sehr schön die Spannungswandler mit dem Kühlblech direkt neben den Elkos!

Gerade vorneweg, lötet den neuen Elko noch nicht ein!
Schneidet stattdessen etwa 10 cm Draht von eine Doppellitze ab und lötet sie in die Elkolöcher auf der Platine.
Auf der anderen Seite der Litze lötet ihr nun den Kondensator dran und stülpt Schrupfschlauch über die Lötstellen. Das Ganze sollte so aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun klebt ihr den Kondensator an eine Stelle wo er nicht in den Weg kommt, es nicht heiss und nicht elektrisch leitend ist.
Bei mir siehts folgendermassen aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dann noch ein Blech hinter die Spannungswandler gemacht, da dort noch mehr Elkos sind   Das ist aber nur eine Option von mir, da ich keine grosse Lust habe, den Monitor in nächster Zeit wieder zu öffnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun solltet ihr den Monitor wieder zusammensetzten, nachdem ihr alles angeschlossen habt und euch über euer Projekt freuen

Hier mein Monitor, wieder voll funktionsfähig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutewicht (16. Juli 2009)

schöne Anleitung, aber könntest du die Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen?


----------



## Düsi 800 (16. Juli 2009)

Mach ich sobald ich Zeit finde


----------



## ruf!o (16. Juli 2009)

Cooler guide, aber sowas ist nix für mich. Könntest noch nen Hinweis dazu machen, das man das erst nach Ablauf der Garantie machen sollte, denn innerhalb der Garantie müsste das doch eigentlich vom Hersteller repariert werden oder?


----------



## x2K (16. Juli 2009)

Nicht schlecht  aber wenn dir die elkos öfter durchknallen  nen kleiner tip  verwende einen sockel auf der Platine dann kannst du den kaputten raus zihen und den neuen ohne löten wieder draufstecken.
Man sollte auch darauf achten hochwertige Kondensatoren zu kaufen  sind zwar teurer aber halten länger.
Bei Kondensatoren über 50V sollte darauf geachtet werden das das Gerät mindestens 12-24H nicht  am strom hängt (stromschlaggefahr)
und Kondensatoren gehören in den Sondermüll


----------



## Düsi 800 (16. Juli 2009)

ruf!o schrieb:


> Cooler guide, aber sowas ist nix für mich. Könntest noch nen Hinweis dazu machen, das man das erst nach Ablauf der Garantie machen sollte, denn innerhalb der Garantie müsste das doch eigentlich vom Hersteller repariert werden oder?



Eintrag gemacht, haste recht!


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Bei Kondensatoren über 50V sollte darauf geachtet werden das das Gerät mindestens 12-24H nicht  am strom hängt (stromschlaggefahr)



Stück Draht über beide Pins tuts auch...

Meisst sind die Hochvoltkondensatoren im Schaltnetzteil zu finden. Da sich sogenannte "Stand-By-Verbraucher" auch ihren Saft aus den Elkos holen, sind sie relativ schnell leer (Im extremfall 1h)


----------



## x2K (16. Juli 2009)

Die Chinesischen schriftzeichen auf dem einen bauteil stehen für qualität lol
Mir ist grad noch eine saublöde idee gekommen  wenn du die Litzen an denen deine kondensatoren hängen  aus dem gehäuse führst musst du  es nicht mehr aufschrauben wenn mal wieder einer kaputt geht   eigendlich sollte ich davon abraten --- ach nö


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2009)

Also vorneweg du hast dir viel mühe gegen. Allerdings halt ich es für stark fragwürdig nen How To dafür zu machen das jeder leie sich daran wagen kann. 

Was mir speziel nen Dorn im Auge ist, was andere User aber schon geschrieben haben solche Elektrogeräte öffnet man erst nach 24 stunden.
Zweite sache und noch viel viel gravierender, angenommen du machst nen klitzekleinen Fehler oder du Tauschst die Kondensatoren ohne die eigentliche Fehlerursache zu beheben !!! dir fängt das Gerät an zu brennen und die Wohnung brennt ab, erstens Zahlt KEINE versicherung den schaden egal wie gut du versichert bist. 
Zweitens wenn du in einem Mehrfamilien Haus wohnst kannst du ne anzeige wegen Fahrlässiger Körperverletzung bekommen, im schlimmsten falle wenn jemand dabei stirbt hast ne Anzeige wegen fahrlässiger Tötung am hals. Achso und in ner mietwohnung kann dir fahrlässige sachbeschädigung unterstellt werden.

Mag zwar jetz übertrieben klingen, aber sehr sehr oft sind defekte Elektrogeräte verantwortlich für Wohnungsbrände, und wenn da nur nen funke von verdacht entsteht das du daran rumgebastelt hast, wirst deine lebtage nicht mehr froh. 

Ein nicht staatlich geprüfter Fachman darf NICHT an geräten rumbasteln die mehr als 12V Betriebspannung besitzen, dafür gibt es extra eine VDE Norm die das besagt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche wars die DIN VDE 0700 ( dafür aber kein gewähr das ist schon bisl her als ich das gelernt hab ) 

Ganz eng genommen gabs damals sogar probleme mit der VDE Norm und dem verbauen von 230V Netzteilen in PC´s aber das ist jahre her und war zu ner zeit als es noch nich üblich war das man PC´s selbst zusammenschraubt. 

Leute die sich mit elektrik auskennen werden schon aufpassen brauchen aber auch diesen Guide nicht, absolute leien allerdings haben kein blassen schimmer wie sie nen Kondensator entladen. 
Zudem ich hab hier z.b auch nen defekten 3300µf 50V Kondensatoren, den konntest du 4 mal kurzschliesen bis der entgültig entladen war, eigentlich ne absolute ausnahme und eigentlich nicht wirklich möglich, aber bei diesem defekten Elektrolyt Kondensator war das der fall.


----------



## Düsi 800 (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich weiss dass das nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Aber wenn es dir das Ding verjagt, bist du ja meistens dabei und ausserdem ist ja noch die Sicherung davor und der FI! 



> Ein nicht staatlich geprüfter Fachman darf NICHT an geräten rumbasteln die mehr als 12V Betriebspannung besitzen, dafür gibt es extra eine VDE Norm die das besagt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche wars die DIN VDE 0700 ( dafür aber kein gewähr das ist schon bisl her als ich das gelernt hab )



Ich bin auch noch kein Fachmann, mach ich aber trotzdem jeden Tag im Geschäft, bis zu ein paar hundert Volt.


Zu guter Letzt steht oben gross in rot, dass alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr geschehen.
cih versteh gut, was du meinst, aber wenn ich sehe, dieser Elko ist kaputt und ich tausche ihn richtig aus, wird kaum etwas anfangen zu brennen, da ja eigentlich der Originalzustand wieder hergestellt wurde.

PS: Das mit dem öffnen nach 24h werd ich noch einfügen!


----------



## x2K (17. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Ganz eng genommen gabs damals sogar probleme mit der VDE Norm und dem verbauen von 230V Netzteilen in PC´s aber das ist jahre her und war zu ner zeit als es noch nich üblich war das man PC´s selbst zusammenschraubt.
> 
> Leute die sich mit elektrik auskennen werden schon aufpassen brauchen aber auch diesen Guide nicht, absolute leien allerdings haben kein blassen schimmer wie sie nen Kondensator entladen.
> Zudem ich hab hier z.b auch nen defekten 3300µf 50V Kondensatoren, den konntest du 4 mal kurzschliesen bis der entgültig entladen war, eigentlich ne absolute ausnahme und eigentlich nicht wirklich möglich, aber bei diesem defekten Elektrolyt Kondensator war das der fall.



War die VDE Geschichte nicht bis 30V???  ich hab da sowas im Hinterkopf  über 30V gilt die Spannung nicht mehr als Niederspannung kann mich aber auch irren. 

war das nicht do das das laden entladen von kondensatoren  nicht linear verläuft??
ich hab einen Wickelkondensator (30m alufolie 30cm breit) der hällt seine spannung ca 2 tage bei 2V  von 25V auf 2V brauchte der aber nur 4 min  habs mal nachgemessen  fand ich sehr komisch


----------



## bishop (18. Juli 2009)

laut den Kirchhoffschen Regeln entlädt sich ein Kondensator exponentiell mit der charakteristischen Konstante RC, also Widerstand mal Kapazität.
Wenn du die Kapazität kennst und in etwa den Verlustwiderstand abschätzen kannst, kannst du das ja mal nachrechnen^^

gruß bishop


----------



## Düsi 800 (29. Juni 2011)

Lol, da bin ich grad im Forum 3DCenter.org auf folgenden Artikel gestossen: Monitor braucht 15min zum anschalten. [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum

Nunja, der Kommentar von "barracuda" ist mir grad ein bisschen sauer aufgestossen: 





> Was ein erbärmlicher Murks. Auf die Schnapsidee, Elkos mit langen  Anschlussdrähten zu versehen und an ein Blech zu pappen, kann auch nur  ein Super-DAU kommen. ESR und parasitäre Induktivität werden durch die  Anschlussdrähte erhöht, die Spikes auf der Betriebsspannung nehmen zu.  Und irgendwann löst sich mal das Klebeband und die Kondis baumeln im  Gerät herum.



Als ich diese Guide geschrieben hatte, war meine Erfahrung noch nicht so gross. Unterdessen habe ich schon >10 Monitoren so repariert. KLar, ich habe jedesmal nach Optimierungen gesucht. z.B habe ich die Kabel kürzer gemacht und die Elkos wenn möglich mit Kabelbinder befestigt. Daneben habe ich diese noch mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert.

Zum Thema ESR und Induktivität. KLar, die Induktivität erhöht sich, die BLeche sind jedoch geschirmt. Das Ganze hält sich so sehr im Rahmen. Der ESR erhöht sich, so behaupt ich mal, auch nicht unwesentlich bei Erwärmung des Kondensators, das mit langen Anschlussdrähten vermieden wird.

Zu guter Letzt, wers nicht machen will, solls lassen und sich am defekten Monitor freuen. Ich probiere im Gegensatz zu manchen selbsternannten "Experten" zu helfen und gebe meine Erfahrungen und Lösungsvorschläge weiter anstatt nur Alles besser zu wissen und schlechtzureden.
Tja, meine Monitore funktionieren wieder und sind seitdem nicht mehr ausgestiegen und das KLebeband hat sich auch nicht gelöst...

Das wollte ich noch loswerden.

Hach ich hasse Ignoranten und Besserwisser


----------



## Leuchtkruemel (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese super gute Anleitung!!!
Habe gerade einen ElKo getauscht und mein Monitor funzt wieder.
Grüße, LK


----------

